# Let's Educate Uber PAX re: Tipping via Large Billboards In/Out of Airports



## TomInVegas (Apr 18, 2016)

Comes a time we have to perhaps suspend further endless agonizing or complaining about Uber's disreputable stance on tips--and take action as clearly exploited drivers and human beings.

I suggest a pool of money from Uber drivers to place large billboards entering and exiting airports in active markets in their respective areas. Uber won't educate customers--and we know why--so to hell with them. We will go around them. Signs would simply say "Tip Your Uber Driver". No Uber logo as it would be disallowed. Sign with white text on black background.

Icing on the cake. Drivers when entering or leaving airports could point to the sign to lightly matter of factly alert and educate passengers, without having it as THEIR sign and this risking retaliation by low rating or complaints or defensiveness. 

Word would spread. Perhaps some groups could be approached to help co-fund.

This might be costly but at least in some markets it might be cheaper.


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

just put a tip sign in your car and get a square


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

I pretty much feel we are living in such a entitled society that a large percentage are simply not going to show any sign of gratitude towards anyone giving any personal service, it's like a sign of weakness to some to give any recognition I know I don't treat others who serve like that but the generation now treats a small thing like tipping as a way to coerce and take advantage, disgraceful.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

start with a gofundme or kickstarter?


----------

